# website link broken on learning page



## BbErSeRkK (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm not sure if this is the right spot for broken links on the website but here goes.
*On the learning page:*
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Learning/

*under:*
Instruments and Accessories:

*the link for:*
Saxophone Accessories (9/2004)
*is:*
http://repair.saxontheweb.net/SaxAccessories.html

*i think it should be:*
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Learning/SaxAccessories.html

Perhaps from an old version of the website?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi thanks for the warning. Will let Harri know.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

BbErSeRkK said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this is the right spot for broken links on the website but here goes.
> *On the learning page:*
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/Learning/
> ...


BbErSeRkK,
thanks for your note, it took me less that 30 days to fix it. 

(Frankly there were some other links out of order which I fixed at the same time.)
For life-long learning, please visit


----------

